# Is there a way to find out what grades you got at school?



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 1, 2009)

I can't bloody remember mine and the ones on my CV are a guess. 

Can I find them out somewhere so that I can fill it all in properly? Normally I wouldn't give a shit but I am going for a job in a school and they might have some top secret databases that can weed out fakers.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 1, 2009)

You can get copies of the certificates but the process takes about 6 weeks. You call up the examining boards, they send you application forms and you wait.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 1, 2009)

Phooy.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 1, 2009)

Won't your parents remember? I can remember mine


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 1, 2009)

I was told I had to apply to my old school. I can't remember the exam boards anyway.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 1, 2009)

trashpony said:


> Won't your parents remember? I can remember mine



No 

My parents don't even remember what degree I did. In fact they didn't even know at the time.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 1, 2009)

To be honest it tends to be the degree and A levels that are checked, not the O levels.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 1, 2009)

O Levels/GCSEs can be really vital for some stuff - iirc don't you needs Cs in En/Ma/Sci for teaching for example?

OP: Depends how long ago you went there. If it was relatively recent the school may well still have something stashed away where they could find it out.

But I don't think there's a top secret database where the school'll be able to weed stuff out. Well, not that stuff anyway


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 1, 2009)

I know when my mate needed hers for her PCGE she contacted the school which pointed her in the right direction of the exam board
She got the certs from them but there was a charge and it took quite a while


----------



## trashpony (Nov 1, 2009)

Can you not remember if you passed or failed? That's all they care about presumably


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 1, 2009)

If you can remember what year you did exams then they should be able to tell you the exam boards at least.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 1, 2009)

I got in contact with edexel and got my results.  Took about 4 weeks.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 1, 2009)

BlueSquareThing said:


> If you can remember what year you did exams then they should be able to tell you the exam boards at least.


Well, the only thing I remember about my O levels were some were Oxford Board and some were London Board which I don't think exist anymore, and neither do O levels. Also my school is now called something else and is now a comprehensive, not a grammar school.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 1, 2009)

There are only three exam boards in England now, which have shared the old exam boards between them. When I needed my GCSE certificates I just applied to both exam boards that did GCSE maths after getting the addresses online and calling them to check they did maths in my region. They charge for the certificate, not for looking for them, so I only had to pay the exam board that actually had me listed.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 1, 2009)

noone would check anyway. They might check if you are claiming to have a degree / specialist certificates (eg, cisco qualifications can easily be checked online), but noone would bother looking up GCSE's / O levels. It would be patently obvious if you were telling porkie pies and claiming 10 straight A's if the rest of your CV/Application form looked like it had been written by Jade Goody.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 1, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well, the only thing I remember about my O levels were some were Oxford Board and some were London Board which I don't think exist anymore, and neither do O levels. Also my school is now called something else and is now a comprehensive, not a grammar school.



Oxford is now part of OCR prolly (the O standing for... ); London is Edexcel.

Afaik you can still get O Level info - yeah, I suppose it does depend how long ago stuff happened to an extent, although don't underestimate the ability of teachers to hang on for ever in one place (I work with someone who was teaching at my place in the early 70s - until recently there were 3 or 4 of them who would occasionally get a grandchild of someone they taught turn up....).

Oh - this page from the qcda or whatever the hell they are now might be of some use once the boards are known - in general it was quite often the case that people did the most local board: school I went to in Kent *all* the exams were London board for example, my wife's were all WJEC 'cause she was in That Place.


----------



## Errol's son (Nov 1, 2009)

Use your memory and then exagerate slightly - if you are busted just say you couldn't remember!  It's not really a lie then!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 1, 2009)

trashpony said:


> Can you not remember if you passed or failed? That's all they care about presumably



I used to leave them off my CV but I was asked once (this was about 13 years ago though) why they were not there "did I fail or not take them?", "no I just didn't think they were relevant". 

I deffo passed everything I took but I am sort of struggling to even remember all the subjects I did take and which ones I didn't. I know all the arty ones were A  but I can't remember the other ones at all. My CV (which has shown the same results for about 11 years) is mostly As and Bs with a couple of Cs.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, I've always been honest and said I don't remember my O level results because I don't.


----------



## se5 (Nov 1, 2009)

I just make a statement along the lines of "9 GCSEs grades A-C including Maths and English" as I cant remember in details what my results were and cant be bothered to track down my certificates


----------

